# Baltimore Inner Harbor at Night...



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 14, 2011)

DSC_8340.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr

Not Night, but who cares. 
0.6 Seconds, 8X ND




DSC_8637.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr

20 Seconds




DSC_8554.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr

30 Seconds, 8X ND




DSC_8562.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr

2 Minutes 11 Seconds, with 8X ND




DSC_8569.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr

30 Seconds, no ND




DSC_8572.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr

2.5 Minutes, 8X ND





DSC_8581.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr

2 Minutes, 8X ND




DSC_8630.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr

30 Seconds, 8X ND


----------



## Mersad (Feb 15, 2011)

Great nightscapes! (Daylight one is gorgeous too) :thumbup:
Love the reflections!!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2011)

Well done. I expecially like the cutter shot.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 15, 2011)

The last one is so gay.


----------



## cnutco (Feb 15, 2011)

Very vivid!  Love it... THANKS for sharing!!


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 15, 2011)

Mersad said:


> Great nightscapes! (Daylight one is gorgeous too) :thumbup:
> Love the reflections!!



Thanks! 



Trever1t said:


> Well done. I expecially like the cutter shot.



Thanks! 



Schwettylens said:


> The last one is so gay.



;D



cnutco said:


> Very vivid!  Love it... THANKS for sharing!!



Thanks!


----------



## CCericola (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice pictures. The last time I was at the Inner Harbor a dead body washed up after a rain storm. I saw the tarp with feet sticking out from the restaurant we ate lunch at. Gotta love B-town.


----------



## Davor (Feb 15, 2011)

These are all great! My favorite is going to have to be #2 , simply because i love ships and the perspective on it.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 15, 2011)

very nicely done.


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 16, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Nice pictures. The last time I was at the Inner Harbor a dead body washed up after a rain storm. I saw the tarp with feet sticking out from the restaurant we ate lunch at. Gotta love B-town.



Hahaha, that would make a great photograph!



Davor said:


> These are all great! My favorite is going to have to be #2 , simply because i love ships and the perspective on it.



Thanks! 



thingsIsee said:


> very nicely done.



Thanks!


----------



## jay125 (Feb 20, 2011)

excellent shots!  my favorite is #2.  amazing colors!


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 21, 2011)

jay125 said:


> excellent shots!  my favorite is #2.  amazing colors!


 
Thanks!


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 22, 2011)

lorenzo83 said:


> Good!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## mishele (Feb 22, 2011)

Well done.....#1 is my favorite! Keep shooting!!


----------



## daarksun (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh... these are very nicely done shots. Great clarity, they're sharp and vibrant. Very nice composition as well. Great job!


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you been to the museum of industry that is also within walking distance to the harbor? I was there quite a few years ago, not sure if it is still the same, but there are some interesting things to photograph as well.


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 23, 2011)

mishele said:


> Well done.....#1 is my favorite! Keep shooting!!



Thanks!



molested_cow said:


> Have you been to the museum of industry that is also within walking distance to the harbor? I was there quite a few years ago, not sure if it is still the same, but there are some interesting things to photograph as well.


 I've never heard of it, but maybe I'll check it out!


----------



## MichaelsImage (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow these color mixes are outstanding!


----------



## Drake (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful shots, love the vivid colors.


----------



## JAntonio777 (Feb 24, 2011)

The reflections are excellent especially the second


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 24, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Well done. I especially like the cutter shot.


 
+1


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 27, 2011)

MichaelsImage said:


> Wow these color mixes are outstanding!



Thanks!



Drake said:


> Beautiful shots, love the vivid colors.



Thanks!



JAntonio777 said:


> The reflections are excellent especially the second



Thanks!


----------

